#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  День явления чудесных сил Будды Шакьямуни

## Димон

Сегодня День явления чудесных сил Будды Шакьямуни!!! 
Подробнее : http://www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru/

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

вроде ж вчера был...

----------


## Шаман

По моим ощущениям - именно сегодня  :Smilie:

----------


## Жозефина

> По моим ощущениям - именно сегодня


Интересно, что же это за ощущения? 
Ну а вообще правильно, именно сегодня в 15 лунный день Будда показал чудесные способности,  сиддхи. Тем самым одержав абсолютную победу над лжеучителями, которые имели в своем арсенале тоже какие-то сверхъестественные способности, но относящиеся к банальной магии. Поэтому это и отмечается так широко и масштабно с далеких времен благодаря Ламе Цонкапе. Да, спасибо ему, потому что именно он ввел эту уникальную традицию, которая дает возможность людям напоминать себе об этом великом деянии Будды Шакьямуни и которая существует по сей день!

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Хм... У меня 2 календаря, один из Гомана, второй из Лоселинга... И в обоих стоит 20-е число...

----------


## Димон

Специально привез из дома лунный календарь и у меня этот день указан как 16 лунный календарь, а 15 лунный день отсутствует, т.к. нет15- го то день явления чудесных сил приходится и отмечается на 16 лунный день

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> По моим ощущениям - именно сегодня


По моим тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

С Праздником всех!!!
Пусть Любовь Татхагаты поможет всем как можно скорее достичь Пробуждения!!!

----------


## Жозефина

[QUOTE=Димон]Специально привез из дома лунный календарь и у меня этот день указан как 16 лунный календарь, а 15 лунный день отсутствует, т.к. нет15- го то день явления чудесных сил приходится и отмечается на 16 лунный день[/QUOTE
 Если 15 лунный день отсутствует, наверное логично отмечать такой день 16го, да хоть 20 го,  если это число следует после 14 или приходится на золотую середину месяца. Ведь не у всех есть календари из Гомана и Лосалинга. 
 Это реальный день из реальной жизни Будды. К примеру существует же 29 февраля, и называется это високосным годом. И люди рожденные в такой день не заморачиваются по этому поводу, продолжают вести отсчеты своей жизни ежегодно, а не только 29 февраля. Но суть не в этом, не в числах. Ведь не зря этот день считается в буддизме одним из самых значимых. Будда жил более 2500 лет назад и обладал величайшими сиддхами, кот. он и явил миру и предсказал свой приход в темное время в образе Учителя. Это же и писал великий Боддхисаттва  Ашвагхоша. Почитая Учителя, мы почитаем Будду. Поэтому да пребудут лотосоподобные стопы наших Учителей в этом мире пока не искоренится сансара, пусть крутят они колесо Дхармы из сострадания к нам и пусть жизнь их будет долгой. Намо Гурубээ!
И еще, сегодня день , когда нужно делать подношения Будде, Учителю. И как сказал Е.С. Далай лама лучшее подношение это взращивание Бодхичитты. Это самое лучшее подношение Будде, Учителю.
И всех с праздником!!! Да устремимся все мы к Просветлению ради блага всех бесчисленных множеств существ!

----------

